# Mail : Compte effacé par erreur, comment récupérer mes mails ?



## Grahamcoxon (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un peu paniqué et aurais besoin de votre aide. J'ai pour habitude de conserver la plupart de mes mails dans le logiciel mail d'Apple. J'avais donc environ 8.000 mails, depuis 2007 environ.
En consultant mes préférences systèmes ce midi, je crois constater un doublon. Dans l'onglet "Comptes internet" (je suis sur El Capitan), j'avais un compte à mon adresse mail (gmail.com) servant à Mail, calendrier, et notes, et un second avec la même adresse juste pour les mails.
J'ai donc supprimé le second.
Patatras, en retournant dans mails, presque tous mes mails ont disparu (ne restent que la copie de ceux que j'ai envoyé).

Je me suis dit que j'allais tout récupérer avec ma sauvegarde Time Machine, mais je n'y parviens pas. Help ! et merci par avance !


----------



## Grahamcoxon (23 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour votre réponse, mais je conservais mes mails depuis 2007, donc je ne retrouverais pas tout sur GMAIL. Sur le serveur de GMAIL ne figurent que les mails les plus récents


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Salut 

Sur TM tu n'arrives pas à récupérer? 
Tu arrêtes Mail
Tu rentres dans TM -> Icône en haut à droite
Là tu sélectionnes une date ou une heure antérieure à ta "boulette" -> sur la droite
Puis tu sélectionnes ta maison puis Bibliothèque puis Mail et là tu fais "Restaurer".
Attention les mails en pop récupéré après cette date seront perdus.

@+


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

Est-ce qu'il ne suffirait pas de recreer le compte Gmail supprimé, pour que les messages archivés pour ce compte soient à nouveau affichés dans Mail?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse, mais je conservais mes mails depuis 2007, donc je ne retrouverais pas tout sur GMAIL. Sur le serveur de GMAIL ne figurent que les mails les plus récents


Salut r e m y 
D'après lui non.


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut r e m y
> D'après lui non.


Je ne parle pas de la synchronisation d'un compte IMAP, mais de la récupération des dossiers vers lesquels les emails ont été déplacés "sur le Mac".
Il me semble que les dossiers archivant les mails sont associés au compte. En supprimant le compte, les emails ne sont plus affichés par Mail mais ils ne sont pas supprimés. En recréant le compte, Mail va peut-être les réafficher


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne parle pas de la synchronisation d'un compte IMAP, mais de la récupération des dossiers vers lesquels les emails ont été déplacés "sur le Mac".
> Il me semble que les dossiers archivant les mails sont associés au compte. En supprimant le compte, les emails ne sont plus affichés par Mail mais ils ne sont pas supprimés. En recréant le compte, Mail va peut-être les réafficher


J'ai fait l'essai, la taille du répertoire de Mail augmente avec l'ajout d'un compte Imap et revient à sa taille initiale avec la suppression.
Ce n'est qu'en désactivant le compte qu'il ne perd pas ses données.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2015)

Il peut commencer par là : recréer son compte gmail puis vérifier.
Il sera toujours temps d'utiliser TM sinon.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (23 Novembre 2015)

Merci à tous,

Alors j'ai essayé de recréer le compte, mais j'ai un message comme quoi il existe déjà (effectivement j'ai déjà un compte avec cette même adresse, et je continue d'ailleurs à recevoir les nouveaux mails, c'est d'ailleurs bien pour cela que j'avais supprimé le compte que je voyais comme un doublon..)

J'ai tenté la technique Time Machine mais impossible de retrouver la bibliothèque Mail, j'ai bien la "maison", puis bibliothèque mais ensuite je n'ai pas de dossier "mail". Je précise que j'utilise El capitan. J'ai fait une recherche sur internet sur d'autres forums mais je ne trouve pas l'emplacement de ce dossier de mail.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Novembre 2015)

Sous Bibliothèque le dossier est Mail et il doit contenir les dossiers V2 et V3. Pour cela il faut bien cliquer sur l'icône TM (l'horloge en haut à droite puis choisir "Entrer dans TM"


----------



## Grahamcoxon (24 Novembre 2015)

Merci, j'ai fini par trouver le dossier bibliothèque, il était caché et j'ai pu le faire apparaître avec la touche "contrôle". J'ai donc fait une restauration au moyen de la sauvegarde Time machine....et je ne comprends pas : J'ai récupéré tous mes mails...envoyés depuis 2007 ! Mais que les mails envoyés (qui pourtant apparaissent dans la boite de réception). Mais aucun mail réceptionné ! Je ne comprends pas. Une idée peut être ?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (24 Novembre 2015)

J'ajoute que j'ai l'impression que les mails reçus sont bien enregistrés quelque part, car lorsque je reçois une réponse à un mail récent, j'ai toute la conservation qui s'affiche, y compris des mails reçus il y a un moment..


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Gmail est un compte imap, il n'y a aucune raison pour que tous tes mails n'y soient pas !


sauf si à la réception, les emails ont été déplacés vers des dossiers de classement ou d'archivage plutôt que de rester dans le dossier de réception...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (24 Novembre 2015)

Oui absolument j'ai bien vérifié partout. J'ai par exemple fait des recherches dans TOUS les messages, et cela ne donne rien, à part bien sûr les mails que j'avais envoyés.
Je précise aussi qu'avant tous ces problèmes les mails (près de 8.000) étaient bien dans la boite de réception et pas dans une boite d'archivage, corbeille, ou autre.


Je ne comprends pas cette histoire de serveur : Mes mails reçus en 2007 ne sont plus sur le serveur de Google, cela représenterait des dizaines de Go, comment pourraient ils s'y trouver ? Par contre ils semblent bien quelque part sur mon disque dur mais je ne parviens pas à y accéder.
A priori je n'ai pas créé de doublons.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Novembre 2015)

Une restaure TM ne va pas créer de doublons. Elle va remplacer l'existant et copier le nouveau. 
Par contre il faudrait peut être faire ainsi :
1) Créer le compte manquant.
2) Bien sûr arrêter Mail.
3) Faire la restaure TM du répertoire Mail.
4) Relancer TM


----------



## r e m y (25 Novembre 2015)

Est-ce que par Spotlight (la loupe en haut à droite de l'écran) il est possible de retrouver certains de ces anciens mails?
(Chercher des mots spécifiques dont vous êtes sûr qu'ils se trouvent dans l'un au moins de ces anciens mails)
Si Spotlight trouve ne serait-ce qu'un email, avec cmd-R ca permet de trouver son emplacement sur le disque dur


----------



## Grahamcoxon (25 Novembre 2015)

J'ai bien procédé comme préconisé ci-dessus, à savoir :
1) Créer le compte manquant.
2) Bien sûr arrêter Mail.
3) Faire la restaure TM du répertoire Mail.
4) Relancer TM

(Au passage j'ai du mal à comprendre ce que iCloud vient faire au niveau de mes mails, et qui fait quoi entre le compte Mail, et le compte iCloud avec la même adresse ?)

J'ai fait la recherche par Spotlight et je ne retrouve pas les mails reçus, je ne retrouve que mes mails envoyés...Pour Spotlight donc ils n'existent plus. Je commence à désespérer et me demander si je ne vais pas devoir faire une croix sur 8 ans de mails... :-(


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Novembre 2015)

Je n'ai pas l'abonnement payant, et vu l'espace utilisé sur mon compte iCloud, non...
Donc c'est à cela que sert iCloud ? Sauvegarder les mails les plus récents ?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (28 Novembre 2015)

Bon docn plus d'espoir ? Snif, merci quand même à vous tous qui avez essayé de m'aider


----------

